# IFrame Problem/Fragestellung



## LeH (25. März 2005)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Iframe.

Mein Iframe wird von allen Seiten umgeben von tabellen und er hängt da mitten zwischen. Wenn ich jetzt eine externe Seite in dem Frame anzeigen lasse, dann passiert das auch so wie es soll. Ist die Seite länger/größer als das im Quelltext angebene Format tauchen halt Scrollbalken auf und man scrollt nach unten ohne dass der header verschwindet. 

Wie kann man das regeln, dass sich der iframe sozusagen nach unten verlängert abhängig von der "Länge" des Dokumentes. So ist das ja bei fast allen Webseiten geregelt. Kleines Beispiel: http://www.zeit.de
Die seite verlängert sich dementsprechend wie lang der artikel ist. 

Is ja auch hier so.

Wo kann ich den iframe so definiern?

Viele Grüße.

Leon


----------



## c2uk (25. März 2005)

Ich arbeite allerdings nicht mehr mit iFrames, ich kann Dir aber sagen, dass weder die zeit noch hier bei tutorials.de mit iFrames gearbeitet wird (außer die Werbung, aber deren iFrame hat eine feste Größe).

Ich vermute mal, dass da per php, oder ähnlichem, die jeweiligen Inhalte included werden. Das Layout wird dabei entweder mit Tabellen oder Layern gestaltet.


----------



## LeH (25. März 2005)

ja..ich sage ja gar net, dass die mit iframes arbeiten.

Heißt das denn jetzt, dass das mit iframes nicht möglich is?


----------



## c2uk (25. März 2005)

> ich sage ja gar net, dass die mit iframes arbeiten.


 
 Doch hast Du:



> Wie kann man das regeln, dass sich der iframe sozusagen nach unten verlängert abhängig von der "Länge" des Dokumentes. So ist das ja bei fast allen Webseiten geregelt.


 
 Was nun halt einfach falsch ist. Soweit ich weiss passt sich der iframe eben nicht dynamisch an dessen Inhalt an. Du kannst aber mal versuchen dem iframe keine Höhenangabe zu geben und schau halt was dann passiert.

 Aber wie gesagt, das was Du möchtest erreichen die von Dir als Beispiel genannten Seiten wohl mit php, oder etwas ähnlichem, wobei das Layout dann auf Tabellen oder Layern aufbaut.

 Mit php geht das übrigens relativ einfach über den include Befehl. Da gibts hier auch ein nettes Tutorial dazu (finds nur gerade nicht mehr).


----------



## LeH (25. März 2005)

naja, ist ja auch egal. ; )

Mache es denke ich jetzt mal auch nicht mehr mit iframe.

weiß denn wer wo dieses include tut is?

wär super.

Guten Abend
Leon


----------



## c2uk (25. März 2005)

Ein paar tutorials die Dich in dem Zusammenhang interessieren könnten:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176624.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials185535.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7279.html

Und eventuell bei den Videotutorials die PHP Lessons durchmachen


----------



## LeH (26. März 2005)

Hab noch einmal eine ganz kurze Frage:

Das letzte Tutorial ist für mich ziemlich hilfreich. Danke dafür.

Wenn ich meine Webseite mit php include aufbaue, bleibt dann die seite beibehalten, wie beim iframe und er lädt nur den "Frame" neu oder wird die komplette seite neu geladen, wie das im web so üblich ist?


----------



## c2uk (26. März 2005)

Ja, die Seite wird quasi neugeladen, also nicht so wie mit einem Iframe, aber das macht nicht viel aus, denn das meiste (Grafiken) holt sich der Browser eh aus dem Cache.


----------



## LeH (26. März 2005)

Geht klar. Dann werde ich das mit dem php include mal ausprobieren. Lesson 1 habe ich mir bereits angetan. Meinerseits ist der Thread erledigt.

edit:

Habe doch noch eine Frage: Wird die Datei in dem php include in vollständiger Länge angezeigt oder erscheint dort ein Scrollbalken? Außerdem: Wenn die Seite in vollständiger Länge dargestellt wird, dann muss ja die fuss.php nach unten geschoben werden und ist somit weiter vom kopf.php entfernt. Die grafische Verbindung muss ja gefüllt werden, z.b. muss eine Linie, die die beiden Elemente vorher verband verlängert werden. Wo regel ich dieses, dass z.b. ein Bild (von einer Linie) immer wieder vertikal hintereinander geschaltet wird, bis es aufgeht und die Verbindung wieder geregelt ist. 
Auch hier im Forum zu sehen durch die 1px linie links, da wo die Navi längst zu ende ist.

Habt ihr Antworten auf die beiden Fragen?

Leon


----------



## c2uk (27. März 2005)

Die Datei die eingebunden wird, wird erstmal natürlich in voller länge angezeigt, also verschiebt sich alles nach unten, das ist doch genau das was Du wolltest, oder?

 Wenn nicht kann man das include innerhalb eines divs ausführen, dem Div dabei eine feste Größe verpassen und overflow:auto einstellen, z.B. so:


```
<div style="width:300px;height:300px;overflow:auto;">
     <?php
     inlcude('datei.php');
     ?>
     </div>
```
 
     Diese 1px Linie wird wohl ein 1px großer Rahmen sein, zu erreichen per CSS mit:


```
border: 1px solid #000000;
```
     Mehr zu Rahmen gibts hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/rahmen.htm

 Ansonsten kann man ähnliches auch per Hintergrundgrafik lösen, die sich zum Beispiel nur nach unten hin wiederholt, schau dazu mal am besten hier nach: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm


----------

